# Bowls



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What do you all think the definition of a bowl is too you size or shape?


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

To me, a "bowl" is a container of a certain shape, and has nothing to do with size. For example, the Biorb was designed to be a "fish friendly fish bowl".

I actually like fish bowls; I think they're pretty. They're seamless and have a soft fluidity to their shape that I like. I don't own any, because I think it would be awkward to try to put a cover on one to keep the fish from leaping out. As long as a bowl is heated and large enough, I don't see the problem....


----------



## mcneivra (Sep 2, 2012)

same i agree. i like them (when they're large enough..at least 3 gallons) but i don't have any. i think they get most of their bad rep for the tiny size they come in. i fed my neighbor's bettas when they went on vacation and they were literally in cup sized bowls..it was upsetting


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

I saw a bowl in the crafts area at the local Wal-mart that could easily hold 2 gallons and could fit a small heater. It could even fit a small cave and plants. Let's say I was veeeery tempted. It was only $9.99.


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

I call anything that is too small to be heated and/or filtered a bowl.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Freyja said:


> I saw a bowl in the crafts area at the local Wal-mart that could easily hold 2 gallons and could fit a small heater. It could even fit a small cave and plants. Let's say I was veeeery tempted. It was only $9.99.


I have one of those, but it was the even bigger version (it was either 14.99 or 19.99) it worked great as a betta "bowl" lol


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

lvandert said:


> I have one of those, but it was the even bigger version (it was either 14.99 or 19.99) it worked great as a betta "bowl" lol


Well I will be acquiring the table for my 20 g finally so I can get it set up and get my plakat king girls (4 from Petsmart and a totally awesome and random find here in Puerto Rico Petsmart) from my friend as well as adding Rudy to the tank. Maybe then I could you know get the aforementioned bowl to put on one of the shelves so it can house a pretty boy yet to be bought ;-) Cursed betta addiction!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Personally I do not like round tanks netting fish is almost impossible to net them if they need to be moved.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

It's the shape that classifies it as a bowl for me. Might I also add I prefer the drum type bowls to the round ones.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Personal preference I prefer classic prism.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

whiskandbowl said:


> I call anything that is too small to be heated and/or filtered a bowl.


I used to think the same after reading some article... then I managed to heat AND filter a 1/2gallon (no betta just shrimps ) lol. it made me go hmm...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Personally I do not like round tanks netting fish is almost impossible to net them if they need to be moved.


I agree with you, Chocolate. I have a terrible time catching my fish in a bowl.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

In case anybody is interested, I think this is interesting commentary on the fish bowl discussion/debate: http://finatics.hubpages.com/hub/why-fish-bowls-are-bad-for-your-fish

"Bowl" as a word though does have a very specific definition; it refers to the shape of the container. That being said, I was an English Language Arts Major and am now an Education major at the graduate level so I am rather particular and literal when it comes to these things.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think most bowls ignore lids Bettas have to jump to survive the dry season were most die. But in the rest of the year are in huge bodies of water. There natural habitat is large bodies of stagnant water which is low in oxygen.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

A thing that is 4 soup not bettas. Can b a pain to catch fish in a bowl. Not right. Small


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I personally think that rectangular tanks are nicer because they usually hold more water and they look nicer. The shape makes for less skewed viewing to me...


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah. The bowl makes your fish looked messed up, and distorted half of the time.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Square tanks hold more fish too. A sweaty gallon bowl holds less fish than a twenty gallon prism. The surface to oxygen ratio or gas exchange is different,


----------

